# Chris Carr video?



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

I read somewhere that Chris Carr shot a video about helper work but I can't find it nowhere. Help, anyone?


----------



## Jimmy Dalton (Apr 29, 2009)

Did you go to his website? Here is the link. I would just e-mail him and ask about the video, thanks

http://www.stronghaus.com/


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm gonna do that, thanks.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Or check with the folks from the Greater Philadelphia Schutzhund Club...


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w35pV-m_Kco

The above is Chris Carr's interview before the Master Tournament with some clips of him doing helper work.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Never seen the video myself, just heard that there was a video that he did "The art of trial helper work"....nothing better then going to the source and asking.


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

Lacey Vessell said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w35pV-m_Kco
> 
> The above is Chris Carr's interview before the Master Tournament with some clips of him doing helper work.


 Yeah I got this in my YouTube favorites. He seems to be an awesome helper and a very likeable person, too. Too bad I live nautical miles away from the US.


----------

